# Obama Signs Law Allowing Public Sale of Surplus U.S. Army 1911s



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A positive, but why?

BREAKING: Obama Signs Law Allowing Public Sale of Surplus U.S. Army 1911s - The Truth About Guns


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I want one of these too.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Are you sure this is our President? LOL. One thing for sure ,they will be broken in.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I gotta have one! Wonder what the prices will be.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

One 1911 to be given to each Syrian refugee upon entry to the United States. That sounds more like our muslim president...O'Bummer!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You have to remember, government 1911 production was stopped during WWII. These 1911's are 70 years old or more. Rebuilt and kept going by unit armorers all that time.
One of the reasons they were retired in the first place is they were getting slap worn out.
If you want one for historical purposes, that is understandable. I would love to have one to go with my other WWII firearms.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You have to remember, government 1911 production was stopped during WWII. These 1911's are 70 years old or more. Rebuilt and kept going by unit armorers all that time.
> One of the reasons they were retired in the first place is they were getting slap worn out.
> If you want one for historical purposes, that is understandable. I would love to have one to go with my other WWII firearms.


True. I wonder who will get my old Remington Rand 1911 that I carried in Desert Storm? Lol, had quite the barrel slap, but still shot decent.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The 1911's we were issued in the Army, were worn out, not sure I'd want one. Mind you, it was peacetime in Germany, we carried our weapons unloaded about all the time ('cept when we were on the range). Perhaps there are ones in better shape they are selling?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A large number of them were already destroyed in the Clinton years along with M1 grand's. It is one thing for him to issue this but another for them to end up in you or my hand.
Keep in mind others here and myself were around when the last of the 45's were removed from service. We had known for some time it was coming . While weapons were kept at serviceable levels they were not maintained like new. While you may come across a gem , likely most are well worn.
At the right price I would have one for personal reasons but would not consider it a first up personal defense weapon. Sentimental value has it's limits


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Not to mention the steel used was inferior , read as soft.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Would these be considered C&R?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

If interested in getting one or more and not already a member.

Civilian Marksmanship Program |


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks,Lion! I was gonna post that link. Remember that you will need to be a member of an affiliated club to be able to purchase one. The garands are C&R,not sure if the Colts will be the same. I'd love to get one for sentimental/historical reasons.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

> Obama Signs Law Allowing Public Sale of Surplus U.S. Army 1911s


What!!! :Yikes:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

There has to be some trick to this. Maybe all the pistols have tracking devices in them, or there is something inherently wrong with them.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Well Para..they ARE WW2 vintage. Likely have seen thousands upon thousands of rounds..they may function..but they won't be in the quality and reliability range of a modern era gently used 1911. That said..I'd like one for sentimental reasons..it wouldn't be something I used for EDC (unless Lady Luck sends me one in excellent shape).


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Shocker. If it happens, I would be interested.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

And now some bad news,, Or a look behind the curtain

Why You Won't Buy a 1911 Pistol From the CMP Any Time Soon - AllOutdoor.com


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I bet they go to a gun program like that Garand giveaway deal. They are practically museum pieces, and beat too.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

So, he's hoping for a "fast and furious" situation, but with law abiding citizens? Can you imagine if one of these is ever used in a crime? He'll dodge any blame, and have another arguing point about us dangerous gun owners.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> And now some bad news,, Or a look behind the curtain
> 
> Why You Won't Buy a 1911 Pistol From the CMP Any Time Soon - AllOutdoor.com


The OP's link is from this week. Yours is from August.
From the CMP's site:


> 11/13/15 *An update on the 1911's&#8230;
> 
> The revised NDAA has passed the House and Senate. It is on its way to the President's desk for signature. We have no further information at this time.
> 
> ...


This has not yet been updated concerning the president's signing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Once again just because it was in another bill he signed does not mean he will allow it . Have you not been watching what he does he can still stop them from ever reaching your hands.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

There are only 200,000 of them in storage now. They will be scooped up within a few weeks and then be on gun broker for 5 times what the CMP sold them. 

The CMP has to get an FFL before they are allowed to sell them according to the law just passed. I would imagine it won't be until Summer 2016 until they will be available. I for one do not plan on trying to get one. I cannot imagine they will be in the stores with such a limited quantity they will most likely be auctioned off.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama is CC he is 100% in charge of weather or not the weapons get sold. Congress can put the authory in a bill but if Obama wants to stop it or put many road blocks in the way he can. Bill Clinton sent may rifles and hand guns that were ready to sold to the public to the scrape pile.
The never made it to market. If you were around for that the prices for M1 Grand's sky rocketed after that. There is nothing stopping Obama from doing the same.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

It is also an election year, I highly doubt he will do anything to hurt the Dems chances of getting elected.


Smitty901 said:


> Obama is CC he is 100% in charge of weather or not the weapons get sold. Congress can put the authory in a bill but if Obama wants to stop it or put many road blocks in the way he can. Bill Clinton sent may rifles and hand guns that were ready to sold to the public to the scrape pile.
> The never made it to market. If you were around for that the prices for M1 Grand's sky rocketed after that. There is nothing stopping Obama from doing the same.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

I read thru the proposal..they will only release 10,000 a year. So,I'm sure some will end up on GB..but not all. As I mentioned earlier..who would pay premium price for a WW2 era pistol that may be very well worn? Some collectors may be interested,and some for sentimental reasons... but these are not new firearms..and as such won't command a "like new" price. For those planning to snatch up 50 and put them on GB for 5 times the price? Good luck! you are about to learn about the "demand" portion of supply and demand. Sure-you'll move a few...maybe. 
Just as the .22 ammo panic caused prices to skyrocket and online local sellers took advantage of the opportunity,some may profit for this deal in the short term as well. I've never bought overpriced ammo from a local craigslist ammo dealer..and I won't pay premium prices for a well-worn pistol. I guess I'm just patient like that.


----------

